# Pregnancy tests



## 4hope (Nov 20, 2012)

What test is best? I've used sainsbury's but given that I've had strange bleeding and heartburn with tiredness and my af is late I'm not sure whether I'm using the wrong test.


----------



## KDJay (Sep 21, 2015)

I used First Response which I think alot of people do and once I was confident with the strong line on those I nervously tested with a clearblue digital and got 2-3 weeks.


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

First response, pick up early and easy to read. Don't switch between a brands just pick one and stick to it, the Internet cheapie ones are good if you are likely to be a prolific tester 

I drove myself mad with the digitals with conception indicator so I would avoid those 

Good luck 

L xx


----------



## 4hope (Nov 20, 2012)

Thanks I used clear blue digital with my last pregnancy and it showed early at 3 1/2 weeks however this time I've had the same heartburn and tiredness but having spotting this time that seems to have stopped but the tests are negative my af was due yesterday xx


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

Last time I had positive FRER and negative CB digi so it caused me loads of stress, not got the link to hand but there's sites online that show you the sensitivity by brand that's really useful xx


----------



## 4hope (Nov 20, 2012)

Thanks milly I will Google and have a look x


----------

